# HOw long should a bitch really bleed after whelping?



## huskyhaze

Hi, My Siberian Husky bitch has recently whelped her first litter of puppies. The puppies are very healthy and beautiful. They are now nearly 7 weeks but she is still bleeding. I spoke to the vet about it at 4 weeks as I am aware that the average time is roughly 3 weeks for bleeding. The vet wasn'ttoo worried at the time but has now taken blood tests -which have come back fine -her blood cell count is normal. She seems perfectly healthy and is being the good mum and teaching them their life skills. She isn't bleeding lots, just mucousy blobs -it's not smelly and the mucous is clear,just with a reasonable amount of blood in it. 
She has been put on antibiotics for a wk then we will take her in again if she's still bleeding for an ultrasound. The vet said that some bitches just bleed for longer tho and this may be what is normal for her. I was wondering if anyone lese has experienced a bitch who has bled beyond this time. If so was it a problem? What did you do? Was this a danger for her? Would you breed a bitch that bleeds this long again provided her health wasn't at risk?


----------



## peppapug

Hi, good question. My pug is 5 weeks after delivery and still bleeding daily. It seems after every wee.
She is at the vets on Friday so will check it out but as she is well it must be normal but i thought this was a long time.

Still, could do without having to follow her around with a cloth!!!


----------



## Freyja

If I remember correctly Tegan bleed for about 7-8 weeks just little spots know and then.I do know the pups had been weaned for a while before she stopped bleeding completely.


----------



## poochimama

i find it varies on bitch molly bleed for about 3 weeks and coco for 2 weeks


----------



## nat1979

my bitch stoped bleeding after 8 weeks and she is fine


----------



## Kenmillix

my bitch bled for quite a few weeks after probably about 8 but the vet wasen't worried so i wasen't, think it's only a problem if it is causing her pain or discomfort.


----------



## lauski

Hi my boxer bled for 11 weeks, she was taken to the vets to do blood counts etc incase of anemia. My vet advised that dogs can bleed for up to 12 weeks post whelp.


----------



## PoisonGirl

When Demi had her litter I was told that she can bleed up to 8/12 weeks after. 
We put some doggy pants on her from PaH

x


----------



## bonjob

i think bitches can bleed up to 12 weeks.
YOU should be prepared for it. 
ahaha. you may put her shorts so that she won't litter blood.


----------

